# From Your Pets in Heaven (My personal favorite)



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

From Your Pets in Heaven
by
Ken Conover​ 

To have loved and then said farewell
is better than to have never loved at all.​ 
For all of the times 
that you have stooped and 
touched my head, fed me
my favorite treat and returned the love
that I so unconditionally gave to you...​ 
For the care that you gave me so unselfishly...
for all of these things
I am grateful and thankful.​ 
I ask that you not grieve
for the loss but rejoice
in the fact that we lived, loved and
touched each other's lives.​ 
My live was fuller beacuse you were there - 
not as a master/owner,
but as my friend.​ 
Today I am as I was in my youth.
The grass is always green,
butterflies flit among
the flowers and the sun shines
gently down upon all of God's creatures.​ 
I can run, jump, play and
do all of the things that I did in my youth.​ 
There is no sickness, 
no aching joints, no regrets and no aging.​ 
We await the arrival of our lifelong companions and
know that togetherness is forever.​ 
Companions such as
you are so rare and unique.​ 
Don't hold the love that 
you have within yourself;
give it to another like me and 
then I will live forever.​ 
For love never really dies, and you are loved
and missed as surely as we are.​


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. This is so sweet and oh so true.
I'm still grieving both of my boys, but am so glad we had each other and brought such special things to each other.
Cotton reintroduced me to horses and riding and Copper showed me how to truly enjoy and relish life regardless of what it throws at you.
Great memories and a strong love and bond between us. I miss them do much.:smooch:


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Love that poem..made me cry, but in a good way. I'm thinking positive thoughts too in 2013. Maggie1951, so happy for you, best of luck!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for reposting this. Lacey, I love you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondie*

Blondie

Thanks so much for posting that-it is beautiful!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, Blondie! So beautiful - it brought tears to my eyes remembering my birds who are waiting for for me at the Rainbow Bridge. I miss you both terribly, Ladybird and Maverick. <3


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I still miss Caesar and Jenni, Tramp, Timer 1, Timer 2, Lobo, Yaki, Elsa, Sarina, Dakota, Tammy, Fredrick, Shower, and all the cats that have blessed my life.

Pat


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, and oh so true


----------

